# rabbit and squirrel snares question



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

rabbit and squirrel snares question,

I haven't done any trapping except live traps , i would like to try my hand at controlling the local rabbit and squirrel population , not as interested in the fur as i am the meat and saving my garden 

what are you looking for in a snare sizes , sets , and locks 

i have done some reading , even tried a home made snare from phone wire set at the corner of the fence where i know the rabbits come in , it was pulled strait twice and i gave up on the phone wire it was to weak


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

someone mentioned A LARGE rat trap nailed to a tree with bait for squirrels. seemed like a great idea


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I sat down and re read my states trapping laws 

a land owner can trap using a live trap or box trap rabbit or squirrel year round with no license he/she must use a live trap or box trap to do so checking the trap ever 24 hours minimum and dispatching or releasing withing 24 hours 

so i will just use the live trap 

by the way the live trap is even legal in town were the discharge of a gun is not


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

I lived trapped a few rabbits back when I was training my beagles. You might want to consider just using an air gun. Pretty much allowed anywhere and most are powerful enough to take down rabbits and squirrels no problem.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

my thoughts also pellet gun quite and descrete


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have done a number of squirrel with a pellet gun , but the pellet gun is only good for 30 feet and most of the time that they are moving about i need to be at work 

haven't done rabbit in a live trap only thing they ever seem interested in is my young plans in my garden, but some bird seed in a tuna can wired to the back of the trap works well for squirrel


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Do a search for rabbit gum. Here is one example http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/woodworking/build-rabbit-live-trap-i


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to use snares quiet a bit to control the rabbit population around my previous homestead, I used to set the snare in the afternoon and checked on them in the evening and then morning. the size of the snare was the size of my fist. I secured them to either a nearby branch or I had a couple of precut rebar that I just put in the ground to secure my snares. be carefully, rabbit sometimes do not kill themselves right away and can be noisy when they are caught so if you have some close by neighbors they might wonder what is going on on your place .... it happened to me once, the old chap came on my place during the afternoon, put the rabbit out of his misery and took care of the rabbit bringing it in the evening already skinned and gutted ... he was using snares around his garden as well and had enough rabbit already in the freezer ...


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have done a number of squirrel with a pellet gun , but the pellet gun is only good for 30 feet and most of the time that they are moving about i need to be at work
> 
> haven't done rabbit in a live trap only thing they ever seem interested in is my young plans in my garden, but some bird seed in a tuna can wired to the back of the trap works well for squirrel


Do you have weekends off? I've been noticing around my corn feeder the squirrels arent coming around till about 1:00 in the afternoon. Then hang around only for a couple of hours and then head off to whereever. If you know a good spot they're visiting a lot, put up a ground blind and then when you have a day off shoot you some supper.


----------

